# Birdie, Baby Love, Phantom Rider and babies-new pix!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Baby Love at the right, and Birdie's babies


Birdie's babies


Baby Love and Birdie's babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Trial


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

From the left, Baby Love, Birdie, babies


Both litters


Both litters


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! such a good looking litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm very pleased with Birdie's litter.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're so sweet, especially Baby-love  Congrats!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww they are SO CUTE!!!!!!! I love the dark face and the half and half face!!! Are those two does or bucks?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I love facial markings on mousies; Sweetheart, Birdie's sire, had a flash with a different color on either side. On him it was pale beige, and didn't show well in pix, but as some of us have learned, when breeding tris, you can't really predict which color is going to end up in any specific location.

Birdie's litter are extra nice; nice and big and well filled-out. the eyes were just starting to open last night, so I'm gonna get new pix tonight, if I remember.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Agreed!! Funny how people like all different things!! For me the more color the better!!!! Im not a fan of white eyes (on meeces, dogs or horses) Without proper pigmentation!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

First two pix are my faves. the last is all of them together. The bigger ones are 13 days olds, the rest are 11 days old.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww how cute!! I think they are the CUTEST at this age by far!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes; this as cute as anything in the world could ever be!

(with the possible exception of my own kids when they were newborn)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Why are they so greasy? Are the moms getting proper nutrition? Or could it be them number of mice in the cage?

I had greasy babies once when I was a kid... They ended up passing away by 3 weeks, ever since then i've been looking for what could have caused it... :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I sprayed them all with Pam before the photoshoot so they wouldn't stick together. As you can see they are largely in one pile anyway, but, one does what one can...


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

You sprayed them with Pam??! Why??? I've never heard of babies "sticking together".... :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe if I just pull your leg a little harder....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

..it'll fall off?! Heehee!

Look, gentlebeings; I'm sure we all know that all of our mousies don't appear to be in tip-top shape 100% of the time. Molting can affect appearance as can being very young and molting at the same time. So, the babies in this thread looked greasy. I agree they did look a little scuzzy. Blame me for taking pix at the wrong time. Blame me for not having waited until this group was transferred into the clean, bigger tank they went into 10 mites later. Blame me for putting mushy treats in the tank that the 'rents tracked all over the place (the bits of squash show up especially nicely, don't you think?).

All of these babies and adults are in good shape, regardless of how they looked. Some of the pix were a little blurry as I cropped them being putting them in the Forum. I realized that it takes a lot less time to get pix that are lower resolution to load and transfer.

'sall good, 'k?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh moustress you make me laugh :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Baby Love has wonderful eyes Moustress!
xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad to brighten your day, SarahY! 

tratallen, I'm glad you like her eyes. They are very prominent, aren't they?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They certainly are 

And as always, your adult mice in those pictures practically _glow_ with health
xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, tratallen! I gave them a pile of timothy to play in. It does a great job of 'combing' out the fur.

Birdie is glowing with new batch of babies, as well, I'm pretty sure. Phantom will be transferred to his own tank tonight. I know the girls will miss him, as he spends way more time in the nest with the babies than they ever did.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are so cute!

My remaining 4 survived being home alone for Thanksgiving. They went into my son's room because we have a space heater there and we turned off most the heat in the house. Now my son won't let me move the tanks back to their cabinet. LOL. They make SO much racket at night, but he doesn't mind in the least. He thinks they help keep monsters out of his room. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't resist this pile of cuteness. Almost every baby from the two litters were piled up, all sleepy. I missed getting a pic of a yawn by a fraction of a second.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

SO cute!!! so pretty!!! Ahhh!!!! Presh!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

More pictures plz


----------

